# Häsha!



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

After Sniffles and Blitz died, Reggie was all on her own, and we knew we needed to get her a buddy. So, off to the Petsmart in Jeffersonville, IN (which is a great store, btw. They only sell females that they are sure aren't pregnant, they don't sell feeders, and they buy from breeders.) we go! When we saw this little one, we immediately knew that she was the one we wanted. She ran right up to the front of her cage, and when we took her out, she wasn't frightened at all! So we brought her home, quarantined her, and now she is making her debut.

Her name is a shortened version/ "high german" of the german word for 'rabbit' (Häshen).









"Mooooom! Get your cell phone out of here! I'm trying to sleep!"










Her trying to escape while I am taking the picture.










Reggie never was the one to sit still for a photo. She's too ninja.

More pictures in a minute...


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Derek and Courtney told me that Chase wanted to name her Bunny and that you taled himin Hasha. She is adorable though. You should get her spayed so that her and Mescaline can have cut dumbo play time. Lol.

How are her and Reggie getting along?


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea. I thought that just Bunny was kinda weird, but Häsha sounds cute :3

Her and Reggie get along amazingly. Häsha is a lazy butt, and hides under the fleece all day snoozing, but more often than not I fend Reggie cuddled up with her napping too.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

See I though Bunny was cute. But then again I think naming animals after other animals is cute.

It's great that her and Reggie get along. Reggie's always been pretty mellow with other rats. 

I just noticed that we swapped food bowls. Lol. I haveone of your's and you have two of mine. 

And Yay! for snuggly rats. That's why I love my boys. Even during free range time they'll still come popcorning back to me for lovings.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you need your bowls back? I don't mind you having one of mine. That's no biggie. Reggie and Häsha love having all those bowls of nummies though. XD


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Naw. I've got the big green guinea pig bowl in their cage and a bunch of extra bowls and water bottles (minus the little metal things though). Do you need an extra bottle?


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

One wouldn't be horrible. I have an extra clip where one was at one point.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm originaly from Germany and think it's awesome that you use German names!!! Blitz is also a german word.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yupyup. Blitz was short for Blitzkreig. My fiance knows conversational german, so he's always spouting things off, and I picked a few words up.

I love the german language so much. :3


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

A few more way too adorable for words pictures:









Reggie bugging Häsha.










Gosh this rat is such a lazy bum...


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

AH! They're using the hamster ball. That's awesome! I bet Reggie loves having to climb into into.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

what a nice name she has


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lynxie said:


> After Sniffles and Blitz died, Reggie was all on her own, and we knew we needed to get her a buddy. So, off to the Petsmart in Jeffersonville, IN (which is a great store, btw. They only sell females that they are sure aren't pregnant, they don't sell feeders, and they buy from breeders.) we go!


I lost three of my boys a couple of weeks ago and I also went to a Petsmart last night and found the two cutest boys! The first one I went to was a female store so we went to the boy store and found my two guys! The girls were cream blazed dumbo berkies and my boys I picked up are a lilac veriberk dumbo and a cream blazed capped dumbo. They are so cute! I was impresed when I asked if snake owners had to sign a pet agreement and the girl was like god no, we don't sell them as food. Yay!

Congrats on your two additions! They are adorable!


----------

